# Equifeast - cool calm and collected



## frb (24 March 2011)

Just wondered if anyone had experiences or opinions on this calmer.  Is expensive to start off with - have to load it for first five weeks, is £51! Meant to work on the calcium levels to help calm and help horses analyse situations.  Have heard couple of good things but need more reassurance before forking out!   Also during loading period  you feed 5 days on 2 off and they are meant to have mood swings on the days off it!  Meant to settle after five weeks and then can reduce it.

Many thanks guys.


----------



## frb (24 March 2011)

Anyone?  your help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## frb (25 March 2011)

Any info would be a great help...thank you.


----------



## Dizzle (25 March 2011)

Me! We have been on it about 6-8 months I think?!

During the loading period he was fab for the first five days and then on the two days off was VILE, his usual nortiness x3 I'd say. BUT I carried on with it, for ages I was splitting my two off days and avoided riding on them but in reality he was only worse in that first week. 

I changed it a little and and he is on C,C and C Extra with optional added Tryptophan for exciting things. I was in regular email contact with them and they sent me various samples to add to see if it improved his behhaviour.

I cannot sing the praises of the product or the company high enough, they have really been helpful in sorting out tweaking of the product.

My horse has gone from an utter PITA that was regularly trying to remove me from his back in the school, to a laid back superstar that hacks out on his own, doesn't worry about much and is generally super fun without being a total retard!

I tried a lot of products beforehand and this one is outstanding, plus once you have finished the loading dose it's about £25 every five weeks, which works out far less than others such as NAF Magic.


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 March 2011)

We dont use CCC, but do use Equieast Gold, for its calming effects, also for the other benefits it provides. It works well on both horses, Malcolm who owns Equifeast is very helpful and is able to titrate (sp) the additive to suit individual horses. We dont notice any difference on the lower dose days. It does appear to be expensive but definitely works for ours.


----------



## Booboos (26 March 2011)

R has been on C,C &C since it came out (about 6-7 years ago?) and it does exactly what it says on the box. He has always been a sharp horse and it has helped tone down his reactions. He is still concerned about things but more likely to deal with his nerves rather than panic. At the start I did time his days off the supplement to coincide with his days off work and I used double dose for competitions, but I don't need to do that anymore.

I have tried taking him off it 3 times, but each time I saw a massive difference in his behaviour about 6 weeks later.


----------



## Tr0uble (26 March 2011)

It's amazing stuff! Only calmer vie ever found to work.

Yes the loading period is expensive, and it Vanbrugh e horse into a right turd for a short while as they adjust, but once you're loaded the cost is very low to maintain and the horse will be lovely!

I've moved to winning edge gold, and now onto silver...both of these contain cc&c as well as being a fab all round supplement.

Drop an email to them if you have any questions, Malcolm really helped me out and went to the trouble to friend me on FB and looked at pics of my horses..still quite often comments on new pics etc and generally is just really interested in how customers are doing.


----------



## applestroodle (26 March 2011)

I have just put my guy on it, he is on day two of the loading dose. Everyone says great things about it, i am a British Eventing member and got a slight discount, i think was about £42. I phoned for advice as website was hard to navigate around and they where very helpfull, came in the post next day to. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jacksmum (26 March 2011)

Had my TB on it and it turned him loopy loo 
Got half a tub you can have if you want to pay postage


----------



## frb (26 March 2011)

jm - yes please - have pm'd you!

Thank you for all your responses.  My boy is very insecure, especially out, so trying to help him cope with things. x


----------



## minkymoo (26 March 2011)

I've been thinking about this and actually posted about it a while ago. I just find their website so difficult which is clearly a shame.

I'll give them a ring on Monday and have a chat with them, so thanks!


----------



## frb (26 March 2011)

The website is terrible!  I did ring for a chat, but I always reserve judgement until I have had some feedback!  Let me know how you get on! x


----------



## minkymoo (27 March 2011)

I know, awful isn't it. Am tempted to suggest they speak to my oh about a redesign, but might wait until his current project is live (which by the way is a horse site and is utterly amazing!)


----------



## lizzardk (15 September 2014)

Hi, I've just started my chestnut mare on this (5or 6 days into loading). On about day 2 she was so calm and lovely in the stable and to ride but today she was trying to kick the stable down and took off with me. Will this phase pass?? Thanks


----------



## L&M (15 September 2014)

I have to say it made mine worse.....maybe I should have persevered with it, but took him off it for self preservation!

Also tried the calming cookies from Equine Science and another complete waste of money.

The only thing I find that works for mine is more work and less feed - he is now kept 'mollasses' free which has helped over the summer, but will be interested to see if he turns into a devil over the winter (which is what he did last year). He is going to have hay rather than haylage, and again, hope that makes a difference.


----------



## Yubbie (15 September 2014)

I have to be honest and say it didn't have any effect on mine and I had my mare on it for over a year. When I came back from a holiday the girl who was looking after my horse said that she' forgotten to feed it so I never bothered giving it to her again either - mare was just the same the only benefit was I was better off!!


----------



## milliepops (15 September 2014)

I've got Armas on it at the moment, as you're new to the forum you might not know him but he's a very sharp horse with the attention span of a gnat. It's too early to tell for sure but since he's been on it we've had a a breakthrough with his training and he is definitely more focussed.  The first couple of weeks were awful but I thought we might as well use up the pot so carried on shovelling it into him.
He's still a fruitcake out hacking but his school work has definitely improved.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 September 2014)

Made my lad worse. That is a good thing, apparently according to the bods at Equifeast as it is working. 'Just give it more time and once you come out the other side, you will be delighted.'

Yeah right.

It's NAF magic for me, which doesn't turn him into psycho cob during the loading phase.


----------



## tabithakat64 (15 September 2014)

It made no difference to mine


----------



## jinxter (16 September 2014)

Made mine so much worse that I stopped using it for my own safety!


----------



## lizzardk (19 September 2014)

Thanks everyone. Interesting that you've all had similar experiences with it. I'm 10 days in so will finish the tub and see what happens. Since initially posting on Mon she has been as quiet as a lamb (except when jumping, but only because she loves it!) I'm sure it's a combination of weird weather, lush grass and her being a hormonal 8 year old! I'm going to take her up the gallops this weekend for ago of blast to burn off some excess energy which I'm sure will do wonders (and a lot cheaper than blooming 'calmers'.
 &#128522;


----------



## wiglet (19 September 2014)

I've been using it for just over a year now and it has made a difference. My girl is still prone to a spook and is easily unsettled if there's a lot going on BUT, the difference is she can deal with it now - she'll stress for a few minutes then realise it is actually ok. It's like she now has the ability to think things through more.

Maybe she's just settling with age... who knows  Am not gonna take her off it though - I like my calm girl


----------

